# LOLcats and other cats!



## katie (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done Steff!


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Katie is that your cat that loves the rain???


One of ours is currently a couple of gardens away having been in a bit of a fracous! (hmm spelling again!?)


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Katie is that your cat that loves the rain???
> 
> 
> One of ours is currently a couple of gardens away having been in a bit of a fracous! (hmm spelling again!?)



Its Ok Ross , your friendly spell checker is here... FRACAS


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its Ok Ross , your friendly spell checker is here... FRACAS



Woo Hoo just in time tooo, cheers


----------



## katie (Aug 20, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Katie is that your cat that loves the rain???
> 
> 
> One of ours is currently a couple of gardens away having been in a bit of a fracous! (hmm spelling again!?)



hehe no, my cat is black:


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

katie said:


> hehe no, my cat is black:



awww is that ... erm toby isnt it ? hes lovely


----------



## katie (Aug 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> awww is that ... erm toby isnt it ? hes lovely



 yep it's Toby, he's my favourite man, never let's me down


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 21, 2009)

As this has turned into the cat thread ? Dunno how, here are our two!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> As this has turned into the cat thread ? Dunno how, here are our two!!



awwww they are gorgeous !! I love cats (grrr allergies ) My friends family breed cats , those pedigree stripey ones ermmmmm whatever they are called


----------



## katie (Aug 21, 2009)

aww hello rossi's cats 

My brother is visiting this weekend and he should be bringing his cats, one of them looks like a lion   I will try and post a pic of them later


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2009)

How's about this beauty?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

katie said:


> aww hello rossi's cats
> 
> My brother is visiting this weekend and he should be bringing his cats, one of them looks like a lion   I will try and post a pic of them later



ooo yes please try that Twin , is it a pedigree one ? im trying to think of the ones my friend breeds , mmm stripey ones  ill find their website i think , the cats are gorgeousssss


got it heres their website  www.puddywat.co.uk/


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> How's about this beauty?



hahahaha love it , its a cat version of my dog lol


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> awwww they are gorgeous !! I love cats (grrr allergies ) My friends family breed cats , those pedigree stripey ones ermmmmm whatever they are called




I want more cats ....   .... I have 2 ... but in the paper the other night they were trying to rehome 2 kittens....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> I want more cats ....   .... I have 2 ... but in the paper the other night they were trying to rehome 2 kittens....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yeah id love one but cant have one  ive just got the link and remembered they are Bengals Im on about that they breed , beautiful cats 

www.puddywat.co.uk/


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## sasha1 (Aug 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah id love one but cant have one  ive just got the link and remembered they are Bengals Im on about that they breed , beautiful cats
> 
> www.puddywat.co.uk/




Bengals are gorgeous cats ...... My first cat was a Newfounland forest cat .. with something else in him ... bit of heinz 57 .... Had him from a few weeks old ..and carried him around in mi coat all the time .. some idiot or word to that effect... was gonna drown him ..... not in this life ....  The 2 I have now are a male mackeral tabby, and a female tortoiseshell.... Timba and Sasha ... and they are very nearly 12..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie (Aug 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ooo yes please try that Twin , is it a pedigree one ? im trying to think of the ones my friend breeds , mmm stripey ones  ill find their website i think , the cats are gorgeousssss
> 
> 
> got it heres their website  www.puddywat.co.uk/



yeah it is pedigree, it's a maine coon  my brother's girlfriend is a vet and so far they've collected 2 hehe. It looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll check out the site


----------



## katie (Aug 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> catz



uh oh, it's going to become a LOLcat thread now


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

katie said:


> uh oh, it's going to become a LOLcat thread now



my god thats a gorgeous looking cat !!  Pssst its ok , Admin has been in and gone off topic too lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

katie said:


> yeah it is pedigree, it's a maine coon  my brother's girlfriend is a vet and so far they've collected 2 hehe. It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes its my friend will's family that breed them , he said they are ok for people with cat allergies so I might get one when I move


----------



## katie (Aug 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> my god thats a gorgeous looking cat !!  Pssst its ok , Admin has been in and gone off topic too lol



it's ok, that's what the off topic forum is for hehe!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

katie said:


> it's ok, that's what the off topic forum is for hehe!



Awww look at its little ears !!


----------



## katie (Aug 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes its my friend will's family that breed them , he said they are ok for people with cat allergies so I might get one when I move



yay!!  everyone should have a cat hehe. when i become an adult i want a maine coon as well as toby.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwweeeeee ...... I want him/her ...... ...bless look at its little face ...sweet as .... wow the maine cat he/she is gorgeous .....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

I realllly want a cat now  my little dog loves cats , theres one that skulks in my garden and he plays with it


----------



## katie (Aug 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I realllly want a cat now  my little dog loves cats , theres one that skulks in my garden and he plays with it



that is sooo cute


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2009)

katie said:


> uh oh, it's going to become a LOLcat thread now



I think the lolcats are great!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

katie said:


> that is sooo cute



well hes totally mad , Im sure he thinks hes a cat , if hes in the garden he lays on a lounger not the ground hehehehe  and he chases birds lol he hates seagulls


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's another, we feed him when his folks are outta toon.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Here's another, we feed him when his folks are outta toon.



Awwww i want him !!! hes gorgeous !! he looks like my friends dog !( its a shitzu)


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Awwww i want him !!! hes gorgeous !! he looks like my friends dog !( its a shitzu)



he is very gorgeous as you girls would say, noisey bugger tho huge paws, but so soft!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Here's another, we feed him when his folks are outta toon.



He's a big boy ... a real cutie though .. My friend has a pure persian .... and feeds her off a fork .. because she cant bear the though of her having her nose in the food, and struggling to eat and breathe at the same time .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie (Aug 21, 2009)

hey northey, i did not start this thread! Sabotage!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

katie said:


> hey northey, i did not start this thread! Sabotage!



Errrmm you sort of did though Twin


----------



## katie (Aug 22, 2009)

if anyone started it it was northe! i was merely sending a picture to steff because of her 5000 posts


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

katie said:


> if anyone started it it was northe! i was merely sending a picture to steff because of her 5000 posts



Hmm then a pic of Toby  then Ross got in on the action lol , then Northerner , you are all just as bad as eachother  cute cats though lol  we want more pics


----------



## katie (Aug 22, 2009)

well rossi quite obviously wanted to see my cat (no, not the other name for a cat ).  I will take a picture of my brother's cats tomorrow, you will love them


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

katie said:


> well rossi quite obviously wanted to see my cat (no, not the other name for a cat ).  I will take a picture of my brother's cats tomorrow, you will love them



Twin !!! you'll get Northed  yeah take some pics for me .


----------



## katie (Aug 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Twin !!! you'll get Northed  yeah take some pics for me .



hahahahhahahaha can't believe i said that 

i will do


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

katie said:


> hahahahhahahaha can't believe i said that
> 
> i will do



hehehe I knowwww !!  Its the Wine talking I think lol


----------



## katie (Aug 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe I knowwww !!  Its the Wine talking I think lol



yeah must be


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

katie said:


> yeah must be



Hehehehe well this just proves that I really am the Good Twin


----------



## katie (Aug 23, 2009)

ok here are my brother's cats:

this is Angus doing his camp post:







them hugging:






lion pose:






more:








Oops, can you tell which is my fav??   The other cat is called Fraggle 
Hope they show up!


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like Angus is a bit of a character!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Twin !! they are both gorgeous


----------



## katie (Aug 23, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Looks like Angus is a bit of a character!!



hehe yeah, i always imagine him to have a posh old man voice 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks Twin !! they are both gorgeous



you're welcome twin


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 25, 2009)

Awww...my first moggy when I moved away from home was a 2nd hand RSPCA cat...we think he was at least part Norwegian forest cat (big cat, huge paws, pointy cat face with hairy ears, long fur with a mane...big fluffmeister!)...he was such a character - more human than cat...and he used to bait dogs!!   He'd sit there as they ran up to him barking, not flinching a muscle, not even hissing...at the last minute the dog would panic ("does not compute?! Is this a cat or what?!) & flee.  Mr F would then smirk, stretch & either wander off nonchalantly or do a catty flop there & then.

He also used to stop traffic (!)...he'd lie on his back in the middle of the road, belly up, doing a mean dead cat impression.  People coming down the road (a close thankfully, so driving slowly) would hoot & rev, to no avail (admittedly he was officially, but we think selectively, deaf!)...eventually they would end up mounting the pavement to get past.  Once a lady visiting someone in the street told her there was a dead cat in the road...they dug out a cardboard box, walked up & were about to pick him up to put him in the box when he opened one eye, rolled over, stretched leisurely style & happily ambled off...what a star!  Scared the living daylights out of them!

Really really miss him still...quite a character...


----------

